# Dringend mit sehr viel Not , Bitte Helft mir, Sims 2 zu starten



## Fanric (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo mein Name ist Fanric , ich weiß noch nicht mal ob ich mich hier im richtigen Forum angemeldet habe , zumindest Rubrikmässig aber ich habe ein sehr großes Problem, wenn ihr es lest bitte lacht nicht sondern wenn ihr könnt helft mir.

Ich habe mir um meine Sims2 zu schützen extra einen neuen Laptop herrichten lassen der niemals Online gehen darf ectr. dieses Spiel war das Lieblingsspiel vor Jahren von meiner Frau und ich habe sie und unseren Sohn bei einen Unfall verloren.  Sie war immer so glücklich über ihre kleinen Sims Familien und bis heute über 7Jahre später konnten wir Ihre  " Gründerfamilien" mit wachsenden Stammbaum beschützen . Nun wurde es Zeit das ich einen neuen Rechner dafür brauchte und bestellte einen Laptop mit Win 7 da mein jetziger Rechner( für die Sims2) ja auch Win7 hatte nun habe ich das Problem dass ich es nicht übertragen kann,  Da es wohl einen unterschied zwischen win32 und 64 gibt . wenn ich die Fehlermeldung richtig verstanden habe  , mein Rechner hat nämlich "win?" 64    . Ich habe den Laptop / win?32) neu herrichten lassen mit allen möglichen Schutz der sowieso unnötig ist da er nie online gehen darf aber kann ich irgendwie dieses Problem lösen ? Wenn ihr euch wegen meinen Kummer nicht gerade einen weglacht wäre es schön wenn ich irgend eine kompetente Hilfe bekomme.

Mir und meiner Familie liegt so unwahrscheinlich viel daran dieses Spiel mit dem Speicher zu erhalten , wir ( Tochter und sogar Söhne )  spielen es ja weiter und die Gründerfamilien sind alle die meiner damaligen Frau. 

Sorry die Störung aber würden uns alle über Hilfe freuen , wenn ich mich etwas verwirrt lese verzeiht aber es ist eben ein Problem das tief in meinen Herzen ist , mag verstehen wer will ich schon. Ich habe es nur so halbwegs 
frei erzählt damit ihr meine Not vielleicht versteht.


Nachtrag: Für evtl. Hilfsdinge die ich vielleicht brauche der Rechner kann natürlich Online gehen zur Not 

Liebe Grüsse Fanric und Familie


----------



## Fanric (28. Mai 2016)

Um euch die Antworte zu erleichtern , der soll nach Kaufvertrag 64 Bit haben ..    muss ich die erstmal einstellen ? in der Beschreibung ist leider nichts drinnen . Lenovo heisst der Rechner


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Also, das Problem ist, dass das Spiel auf dem neuen Laptop "nur" nicht läuft? Bei neuen Notebooks ist normalerweise immer die 64Bit-Version von Windows 7 installiert. Hattest du auf dem alten Laptop denn auch Windows 7, nur eben 32 Bit, oder hattest du ein ganz anderes Windows drauf, zB Windows 98 oder so?

Es kann sein, dass Sims2 halt allein wegen Windows 7 nicht mehr korrekt läuft. Und nur "übertragen" kannst du das vermutlich auch nicht, sondern du musst es neu installieren von der Original-CD. Falls du das nicht mehr hast, könntest du es für wenig Geld bestellen https://www.amazon.de/Die-Sims-2-Das-Basisspiel/dp/B002TOVGTE


Aber so oder so: vlt musst du nur einen "Patch" für das Spiel installieren, also eine Art Update. Das könnte man online beim Hersteller suchen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Mai 2016)

Eins vorweg, kenne mich mit den Sims NULL aus aber...


Geht es dir um deine / eure Speicherstände ???


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Eins vorweg, kenne mich mit den Sims NULL aus aber...
> 
> 
> Geht es dir um deine / eure Speicherstände ???


Die würde ich erstmal doppelt und dreifach extern (!) sichern. Ein Spiel kriegt man eigentlich immer irgendwie wieder zum laufen und sei es in Einzelfällen auf einem älteren Betriebssystem.


----------



## Fanric (28. Mai 2016)

Also als antwort : dieses Spiel hatte ich damals auf den Rechner von Jetzt übertragen ( vielleicht falsch gesagt also abgespeichert /gesichert und neu instaliert mit original datenträger )  auch ein win 7 64 Bit ,. da dieser schwächelt und unkontrollierbare macken hat, habe ich das spiel gesichert auf stick und einen neuen laptop gekauft mit win 7 dieser scheint jedoch nur 32 bit zu haben obwohl 64 bit im kaufvertrag stehen .. ja es geht um die speicherständer, die sind mir unendlich wichtig .    . also wie geschrieben es lief auf win 7 mit 64 bit ..    oh ich bin so froh dass ihr versucht mir zuhelfen, unendlichen dank ach so nein es läuft nicht nur es lässt sich nicht installieren , es steht dran da es nicht win32 komapatibel ( rechtschreibfehler verzeiht bitte, ist mir nur grad irgendwie egal )


bzw. gute idee von Hanfred: woher könnte ich einen neuwertigen guten rechner genau auf so ein spiel ausgestattet her bekommen ?


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2016)

Puh, das fragst du mich was! Man kriegt Sims 2 anscheinend auch auf Windows 10 zu laufen. Die Frage dabei ist, ob es nicht einfacher wäre, eine neue Version zu kaufen und ob dann die Speicherstände dazu kompatibel sein werden. Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, Sims 2 Spieler können das bestimmt besser. Solange sie gut gesichert sind, auf einem oder zwei Sticks zum Beispiel (sicher ist sicher!), sollte dem Ausprobieren allerdings nichts im Weg stehen.


----------



## svd (28. Mai 2016)

Es spräche ja auch nichts dagegen, sich für 20EUR einen Windows-7-64-bit-Key zu holen und auf dem Laptop zu installieren?


----------



## Fanric (29. Mai 2016)

Nein SVD dagegen spräche nichts ausser dass ich an so eine Lösung noch nicht gedacht habe  Vielleicht sind es einfach die offensichtlichen Dinge auf die man nicht von alleine kommt. Zumindest  fand ich es sehr schön das ihr obwohl ihr euch sicherlich mit anderen Pc Problemen rumschlägt, meine Sorge ernst genommen habt. 

Liebe Grüße Fanric


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2016)

Ab und zu erlauben wir uns zwar, etwas kindisch zu sein, aber soviel Gespür, wirklich ernsten Anfragen mit Respekt zu begegnen, hammer dann schon. 

Na, dann wünschen wir der Familie, sowohl real, als auch virtuell, alles Gute.


----------

